
Seven Sets Venn Diagram - philshem
http://moebio.com/research/sevensets/
======
michaelhoffman
No Venn diagram will ever top the six-way Venn diagram from the banana genome
paper. It is the last word in multi-way Venn diagrams.

[https://www.nature.com/articles/nature11241/figures/4](https://www.nature.com/articles/nature11241/figures/4)

~~~
throwaway_pdp09
That's a fairly well-known way of doing a multi-set VD
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Venn_diagram#Edwards%E2%80%93V...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Venn_diagram#Edwards%E2%80%93Venn_diagrams)).
It generalises to any number of sets.

But they just _had_ to stick a background image banana in there to reduce the
readability and increase clutter. Just could not help themselves.

~~~
lanna
The banana is not just a background image, it is a set itself.

------
airstrike
OK, color me impressed. I was finding it remarkably interesting and then read
the instruction to drag and flip it around which multiplied the whoa factor by
at least 7 infinities

------
est31
Apparently Venn diagrams can grow arbitrarily large. For each prime number,
there is a (rotationally) symmetric Venn Diagram, according to [1], but
apparently not a construction proof. See also [2].

[1]:
[https://www.combinatorics.org/ojs/index.php/eljc/article/vie...](https://www.combinatorics.org/ojs/index.php/eljc/article/view/v11i1r2/pdf)

[2]: [https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-maximum-number-of-sets-
tha...](https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-maximum-number-of-sets-that-can-be-
represented-with-a-Venn-diagram)

------
Jefff8
In answer to the the question posed on the linked page 'who's the author?',
probably Anthony Edwards
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A._W._F._Edwards](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A._W._F._Edwards))
see
[https://quentinsf.com/software/venn/](https://quentinsf.com/software/venn/)
and [https://www.cambridge.org/core/journals/combinatorics-
probab...](https://www.cambridge.org/core/journals/combinatorics-probability-
and-computing/article/sevenset-venn-diagrams-with-rotational-and-polar-
symmetry/1DDA65063F444CD773CA3857C736C368) and
[https://books.google.co.uk/books/about/Cogwheels_of_the_Mind...](https://books.google.co.uk/books/about/Cogwheels_of_the_Mind.html?id=7_0Thy4V3JIC)

------
mlok
This is impressive, but as others have said : it fails to clarify things. One
thing that would probably help is on the "colored side" when the mouse moves
from one zone to the other, it should just change the highlights that need to
be changed, so we can smoothly visualize where we are. At the moment, when we
do this, it first uselessly highlights everything for a second, so we "lose"
the ability to visualize "what changed" precisely between the two zones.

------
jdkee
If light is being represented wouldn't the sum be represented as white not
gray?

~~~
jeffparsons
White is just very intense gray. There's actually no such thing as "true
white", in the sense that you could always make it brighter.

~~~
mam2
yes, by pointing a flashlight to your computer screen for example

------
karmakaze
Love this.

> equidistant in the hue circle

but doesn't seem to be 'subjectively equidistant' as there are some
green/green-blue's that are very similar and lots of unused visual separation
near orange or violet.

------
buddhiajuke
I’m using lattice (line) diagrams to understand intersection concepts like
this. They’re easy to generate from cross tables using FCA tools such as the
“concepts” Python available in pip.

------
b0rsuk
I enjoy (3) Venn diagrams for their blissful clarity. This Venn diagram
technically works, but completely fails at clarity.

------
Biganon
Doesn't work, Firefox Android 68.11.0.

------
kanobo
Click and dragging is oddly satisfying! The graphic look and color scheme of
the diagram looks really cool.

------
thehm
Just use an Upset plot already.

------
samaxe
This may or may not be a great site, I have no idea because the site doesn’t
work well in mobile.

------
mam2
some people want to be rich

some people want to be useful

..

some people want to do venn diagrams

